# Will this be enough filtration?



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

If there is one thing not to go skimpy on in an aquarium, it's the filtration. Would a fluval 404 (340gph) attached to a spraybar biowheel return be enough filtration for a 90 gal. I heard for P's you should have around 10x turnover an hour but this system will only turn over 4x per hour. I don't plan on having any P's though. The fish I want in the aquarium are about 15 mixed corys, 4 angels, 3 clown loaches, 2b-nose plecos, 1 common pleco and mabye some guppies and platies.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think a 3-4x turn-over rate is more than sufficient for a community tank, unless you plan to keep other messy fish as well, like large pleco's and similar.

I know it's a question about equipment, but nonetheless:
*_Moved to Non-Piranha Forum_*


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

This will be more then enough filtration for the mixed community tank you described. Post some pics when you get a chance.

~Dj


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> If there is one thing not to go skimpy on in an aquarium, it's the filtration.


 I 100% disagree

although filtration is good, it is much more improtant to keep up to date with water changes - without them no filtration will work well enough to keep your tank clean, and with enough of them their is no need for any filtration.

however I do reccomend that anyone with a fish tank uses a good filter.

but to me it doesn't much matter which kind you use as they will all be sufficient if you do enough water changes.

I would go for UGFs, but thats just me.

and Judazzz - why did you move it here?
















to equipment questions


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> and Judazzz - why did you move it here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe











> *I don't plan on having any P's though*. The fish I want in the aquarium are about 15 mixed corys, 4 angels, 3 clown loaches, 2b-nose plecos, 1 common pleco and mabye some guppies and platies.


Different fish, different requirements. This info is not relevant to piranha keepers, so that's why I moved it to the appropriate forum.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> bgshortys said:
> 
> 
> > If there is one thing not to go skimpy on in an aquarium, it's the filtration.
> ...


 I say a-f*cking-men to that. Siphon your gravel/remove 25% water every week, and you can easily get by with a weak filter. The filter's only real purpose is for bio/chem filtration. Sucking up fish poop and leftover food from the gravel is the owner's job.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I know water changes are Very important. I was talikg about when buying epquipment. I just worded it wrong. What I meant to say was "When buying aquarium products, you shouldn't buy a cheap filter that might not do the job"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

undergravel filter suck!!!!!!!

and you can never have enought filters i would go with two fluval..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

UGFs don't suck









and bgshortys I get what you are saying, but my opinion is that it doesn't matter really what filter you get - as long as you do water changes,
and if you don't do water changes, even with the best and most expensive filter your fish will die.

so I am suggesting that the filter you chose is suitable - as is almost any filter, but remember to do water changes and not rely on a quality filter to clean your tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> UGFs don't suck


 have you ever seen how much debris get stuck under the plates...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have them in all my tanks for the past 13 years - yes I know what they are like, and I am still a fan of them.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes, I agree with most of your info on this thread.. but have to part with your likes with UGF.

:rasp:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont agree with you no filter Idea Innes. The reason is because what form of bio-filtration would you get. Or are you suggesting that with enough water changes your tank does not need to cycle. With the amount of ammonia some fish produce, the water needs to filter through a bacteria bed in order to cycle.....I could be wrong, or not understanding what you are saying. Oh, and I am not saying they could not live, just that they would be living in ammonia until you deluted it with a water change.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

interesting point GG - I will have to think for a while for an answer.........

..........I think they would be good - I have goldfish tanks without filters and they do pretty good, in fact one of them which has neon tetras and newts in is one of the best tanks I have in terms of water quality.....

....but I have no proof for my statements - it is just opinion, as is my likeing for UGFs


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> interesting point GG - I will have to think for a while for an answer.........
> 
> ..........I think they would be good - I have goldfish tanks without filters and they do pretty good, in fact one of them which has neon tetras and newts in is one of the best tanks I have in terms of water quality.....
> 
> ....but I have no proof for my statements - it is just opinion, as is my likeing for UGFs


 I didnt think about goldfish tanks that have no filter, just a bowl.........I dont know. I guess a lot would depend on the bio-load of the fish and could the bacteria that has attached to the gravel and other objects in the tank handle the work load.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it could


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i keep reading about under gravel filters being shitty.....
Myself, i dunno what my opinion is....
i have one set up right now and i read what it is supposed to do and all the so called benefits, but i would not be able to tell you if it actually does do it.
I can see through the glass on the bottom of the tank because i have a cast iron stand; and i cant really see any debree flowing into the hose at all.
But on the other hand if you have a powerhead already in your tank it only cost 20$ or so to buy the floor and tube parts to complete an undergravel filter.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I have only used one UGF on a 5.5g with an internal powerfilter. That is the only tank I have problems with (2 feeders died after about 3 months). I don't know if it was from the UGF, but I have no problems in my other 2 tanks without them


----------

